# Heart broken



## jam600 (Mar 31, 2012)

A couple of weeks ago my husband told me that he no longer has a connection with me. He feels empty and can't see what the future holds. We have two boys age 7 and 5 and have been married for 9 years. Over the last 5 years we have been mainly been sleeping in separate bedrooms. You see my husband was a snorer and I am a very light sleeper. There have been many times that we tried to sleep together again and for some reason we ended up apart. I knew that the last 3-4 years haven't been the best but I always thought that it would get better and this is how it is when you have young kids. I would always confront him and make sure we were OK. We have gone to a counselor however he isn't interested in working on any of the homework. He is upset that no one is listening to him on how he feels. There is no progress being made so I suggested a break. I think that he needs to be away to see if this is really what he wants or if he misses me and wants to work on it. For me, I want to see if we can work it out as when I married him I thought it would be forever...am I doing the right thing?


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

> He is upset that no one is listening to him on how he feels


How DOES he feel?

If you don't know the full answer to that question, your husband might actually have a point.

You suggested a break? What is a break?


----------



## jam600 (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I think that he feels empty because he doesn't know what to do. He has a friend that is female that he is trying to start a business up with. I have never meet her and haves asked many times if something was going on with them. He has always said no but always very secretive about everything. This morning I came across something that leads me to believe something is going on. He asked if they were still on for hanging out on Sunday with her daughter. Of course I know nothing about this and thought we were hanging out with our boys all weekend.

The break I meant was time about. For one of us to leave which I think should be him since he doesn't want this. It is totally not working out right now with both of us in the same house.


----------



## Valerie50 (Mar 30, 2012)

It sounds like he is trying to tell you how he feels and it is hard to accept, which is understandable because you want things to work out but it sounds like he is already checked out. Sorry


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

He's most likely having an affair with her.



> There have been many times that we tried to sleep together again and for some reason we ended up apart.


This doesn't sit well with me. What is "for some reason"? Because he snored? Really? Snoring is one of the easiest things to cure these days.


----------

